# Green film on water



## Slyspy (2 Feb 2010)

Hi. I've been running my tank for about 10 months now with no issues. 180l litre Juwel with stock lighting, tetratec ex1200, heavily planted. Dosing easycabo daily with dry ferts. Plant growth slow but steady and until now no problems. However recently a green film has developed on the water surface. I've checked the algae guides, but am uncertain as to which algae this is. The start of green water or green dust (of which I do get a very little on the glass). Advice on causes and treatment of this issue is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Feb 2010)

Slyspy said:
			
		

> Hi. I've been running my tank for about 10 months now with no issues. 180l litre Juwel with stock lighting, tetratec ex1200, heavily planted. Dosing easycabo daily with dry ferts. Plant growth slow but steady and until now no problems. However recently a green film has developed on the water surface. I've checked the algae guides, but am uncertain as to which algae this is. The start of green water or green dust (of which I do get a very little on the glass). Advice on causes and treatment of this issue is welcome. Thanks!



Can you supply more info - tank size, filter type + flow rate, how many lights T5 or \T8 & how long they are on for, daily fertz regime, how often water is changed etc.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Slyspy (2 Feb 2010)

Most of that info can be found above, but I'll flesh it out.

The tank is 180l, the filter has a stated flow of 1200lph. I dose 10ml of easycarbo per day. Dry ferts are 3 tsp mgso4, 3/8 tsp trace, 1 1/2 tsp kno3, 3/8 tsp kpo4 per week total. Lights are stock juwel t5s 90w total giving just over 2wpg. Weekly 50%ish water change with light gravel vac. Lightly stocked with fish, well planted.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Feb 2010)

How long are your lights on for - if you have a long periodicity of lighting this could be your problem.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Feb 2010)

I would consider upping your water changes to maybe 3 times a week if possible.  I can't say what it is, but likely the onset of an algae outbreak, such as green water.  Have you changed anything recently, or moved any substrate/hardscape around lately?


----------



## Slyspy (2 Feb 2010)

The tank lights are on for 8 hours everyday. I've changed nothing in the tank. I'll take some water readings later if that would help.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Feb 2010)

Slyspy said:
			
		

> The tank lights are on for 8 hours everyday. I've changed nothing in the tank. I'll take some water readings later if that would help.



Personnel view turn your lighting period down to 6 hrs per day as the syptoms you are suffering from indicate too much light - T5 have a high output and dont distrub the substrate when doing water changing. In addition to this I would start doing a 10% water change every day for a week Inc. the above and see how it goes.

N.B did you every sort out buying your Co2 kit.

Have a read at the attached - for algae + cures.
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/phpBB/ ... 69a5075105

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Slyspy (2 Feb 2010)

Cheers, I'll give those suggestions a try and see what happens.

Never did get the CO2 kit. My computer died so the money went on that instead, much to my annoyance. I'll get one eventually though!


----------



## paul.stopher (2 Feb 2010)

Tank- Rio 400 (350l)
Filtration- Juwel internal no carbon and Rena Filstar XP3
Water- 50-50 RO, tap ph 6.8 gh 4-5
Lighting- 2x36w T8 8hrs a day
CO2- DIY changed every 2wks. 
Substrate- Tropica plant sub topped with sand

Macro Solution-33g Potassium Nitrate 7.2g Potassium Phosphate
250ml Water
Trace Solution-10gChelated Trace Element
250mlWater

Dosing- Sun 25% water change.
Sun tues thurs Macro 35ml. 
Mon Wed Fri Trace 15ml

Just had exactly the same issue on my rio 400. After 10 months of good going Green algae spores covering the water surface. Couldn't work it out then realized one morning when I entered the room that the tank was exposed to natural sunlight. Worked out to be the low winter sun penitrating the room further and hitting one end of the tank for about 3hrs in the morning. Did 50% water changes every 3rd day for two weeks and turned the lights down from 8 to 6hrs. All cured. Now make sure that when I go to bed I pull the curtains on the patio doors!!!
Hope this helps.


----------



## Slyspy (2 Feb 2010)

I thought about that since my tank is facing a window, though at the opposite end of the room. Trouble is that even in the best weather we don't get any direct sunlight in winter because the angle is all wrong. Nevertheless I'll be trying the frequent water changes and reduced photoperiod plan!


----------

